# Upgrading to High Definition



## dieselburner (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, I have a 322 receiver now and just bought a 50" plasma hi def tv. I need to upgrade my system to hi def. I am going to purchase a ViP222 but need more info about compatability with the rest of the system. I currently have a dish 500 outside looking at 110 and 119 and have two RG6 cables running out to it going through two sw24 switches. My question is, will the new new receiver be a bolt in replacement or will I need to change my switches and/or dish? I realize I will need to add hi def cabling between the receiver and the tv. Thanks in advance for any help.

Steve


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Need to upgrade your switch to dish pro or dish pro plus. And you need to pick up 129 or 61.5 satellites to get any appreciable HD.


----------



## dieselburner (Dec 6, 2008)

I thought that might be true about getting a new satellite received. I was looking at the 1000.2 dish to pick up 129. I just started looking at all of this last night so I am still looking for info. Do you know if I can support the ViP222 receiver with just two cables if I use the 1000.2 dish. I understand that the dish picks up 110, 119 and 128. Also, do you know which switch I would need with that configuration? I have two RG6 cables running out there now. Thanks


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not very schooled on the 1000.2, but someone will chime in soon. I do know that if you go with a DPP44 switch, you can run ONE cable to each receiver using a DPP separator.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

The 44 switch is pretty expensive, and I'm sure there are other options, such as the dp34 or the dpp33.

_and...the 1000.2 may have its own switch???_


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

It looks like the 1000.2 has its own switch 

http://www.dishretailer.com/dishstore/dish1000/Facts.pdf


----------



## dieselburner (Dec 6, 2008)

So the way I understand it, if I go with the 1000.2, I won't need a new switch but I will need the two separators to work with the Vip222. Is that correct? Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One seperator per dual tuner receiver.


----------



## dieselburner (Dec 6, 2008)

So how do I hook it up in laymans terms? I currently have two rg6 cables running out to the place where I will install the 1000.2 dish.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Run one cable from the 1000.2 switch to the receiver...at the receiver, hook up the separater to the cable and to the inputs of each tuner. The separater basically splits the signal.


----------



## dieselburner (Dec 6, 2008)

Is there a way for me to hook up both of my cables at the dish and not use the separator at the receiver?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

If you wanted to hook up each of your 2 cable runs to the receiver, it would be just fine. If you ever get a second receiver, you'd need to alter things a bit though.


----------



## dieselburner (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info guys. Now I'm going shopping.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

dahenny said:


> If you wanted to hook up each of your 2 cable runs to the receiver, it would be just fine. If you ever get a second receiver, you'd need to alter things a bit though.


Pardon what may seem a novice question, but how many DPP-compatible HD receivers can you hook up with only two coax home runs from the 1000.2 dish? Someone once said "Three". I can understand 2 and two seperators so how do you derive signal to feed the 3rd rcvr without pulling a 3rd coax in from the dish?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Pardon what may seem a novice question, but how many DPP-compatible HD receivers can you hook up with only two coax home runs from the 1000.2 dish? Someone once said "Three". I can understand 2 and two seperators so how do you derive signal to feed the 3rd rcvr without pulling a 3rd coax in from the dish?


You can run three lines off of a 1000.2 and use separators on all three to hook up three dual tuner receivers, you are correct in guessing you can't hook a 3rd receiver up with just two lines off the dish.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One dual tuner receiver per cable run from the dish.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> One dual tuner receiver per cable run from the dish.


Thanks. That's what logic suggested as well. Perhaps the fellow who told me "3" meant that we could connect 3 without need for an external multiswitch.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> You can run three lines off of a 1000.2 and use separators on all three to hook up three dual tuner receivers, you are correct in guessing you can't hook a 3rd receiver up with just two lines off the dish.


Thanks.

So if one was to replace a single 222 with two individual 211s and since the 211 is a single tuner receiver (but otherwise DPP-compliant) could a single coax (from a 1000.2 dish w/DPP LNBs) feed the two 211s with just the addition of a band separator in (or by moving the band separator formerly used with the 222 to) the home node distribution point? I'm thinking not, but that wasn't clear (or wasn't mentioned) in the "basics" description of the 211. I suppose it would depend upon the 211s tuner's ability to accept (or choose, or find) the correct frequency band.

Final question: Assuming we can do the above, is there any technical reason you couldn't (or shouldn't) diplex your OTA signal into the 211 sat signal lead behind the band separator in your home node dist. point? If not, why not? There doesn't seem to be any frequency conflict (or voltage issue).


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Cap'n Preshoot;1929505 said:


> So if one was to replace a single 222 with two individual 211s and since the 211 is a single tuner receiver (but otherwise DPP-compliant) could a single coax (from a 1000.2 dish w/DPP LNBs) feed the two 211s with just the addition of a band separator in (or by moving the band separator formerly used with the 222 to) the home node distribution point? I'm thinking not, but that wasn't clear (or wasn't mentioned) in the "basics" description of the 211. I suppose it would depend upon the 211s tuner's ability to accept (or choose, or find) the correct frequency band.


No, absolutely not. :nono2: This will not work. You need a separate cable to each 211 coming from either the 1000.2 dish or from a switch.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Grandude said:


> No, absolutely not. :nono2: This will not work. You need a separate cable to each 211 coming from either the 1000.2 dish or from a switch.


Thanks.

When built (2007), the home was originally pre-wired with 2 RG6/quad feeders from outside, but those access holes have since been professionally sealed (and warranteed against vermin) both at the entry point as well as through the header plate into the bedroom closet wall, ergo running a 3rd home-run to the dish is somewhat undesirable since it would seem to imply the necessity for another penetration, another ground block and another punch-through the header & fishing down into the wall can. I guess an inside multiswitch is out of the question too since it would also need 3 connections to the dish. (right?)


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Right. An external switch has to have a line from each LNB. Either way you end up with 3 lines from the outside. The inside multiswitch would be an advantage when you want a 4th receiver with all viewing 3 satellites.


----------

